# Chestnuts



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

Chestnuts $3.99 that is a great price in my area so I picked up a few pounds.
Preparing them I use a Bread Knife or a serrated edged blade.
I use a 2% salt water brine
Make a cross shape cut






I cut an add to the pot as I go





Bring to a boil for 30 minutes





Drain place cut side up to roast
Oven temp 425°F approx. 8 minutes





We tried something a little different we shelled them then roasted





I prefer Roasting after boiling
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice Richie!
Never thought about doing them myself.
Thanks for the Step-By-Step.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Nice Richie!
> Never thought about doing them myself.
> Thanks for the Step-By-Step.



Sonny Thanks we ate some after peeling them they are good, just the texture isn't what we were expectin
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't remember Dad boiling them first. Once he missed cutting one open. Made for a hell of a Bang and a mess in the oven...JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I don't remember Dad boiling them first. Once he missed cutting one open. Made for a hell of a Bang and a mess in the oven...JJ



JJ I have been doing this way for years. You can see how nice they open after boiling
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks yummy!
I think I've a only had freshly roasted Chestnuts 2-3 times.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks yummy!
> I think I've a nly had freshly roasted Chestnuts 2-3 times.



Chilly you can roast these anyway you want,I used the oven yesterday.
Oven temp 425°F approx. 8 minutes
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 18, 2018)

That sounds great, Something I have not had or tried. We don't get them often up here, When I do see them I am just not thinking about it. May have to break down and try some.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

When I first opened the thread I thought I'd see the cartoon of Chets nuts roasting in an open fire. Thankfully I see a great step-by-step on roasting real chestnuts. Haven't had these in years - basically forgot about them. Thanks for the reminder of Christmas past. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## zwiller (Dec 18, 2018)

LIKE Nice write up!  Might try this.  Never woulda thought about them exploding!!!  

Not sure if you've tried it but the vendors at the places we go grill them.  Definitely adds something and might be worth freezing your butt off for.  :)  I might salt the water like do for pumpkin seeds, I don't know.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> That sounds great, Something I have not had or tried. We don't get them often up here, When I do see them I am just not thinking about it. May have to break down and try some.



Charlie we like them they are a little sweet,most of the stores my me have them,for $8.00 a pound.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> When I first opened the thread I thought I'd see the cartoon of Chets nuts roasting in an open fire. Thankfully I see a great step-by-step on roasting real chestnuts. Haven't had these in years - basically forgot about them. Thanks for the reminder of Christmas past.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Chris Thanks it is almost x-mas you know that when you see them in the stores around Turkey Day.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

zwiller said:


> LIKE Nice write up!  Might try this.  Never woulda thought about them exploding!!!
> 
> Not sure if you've tried it but the vendors at the places we go grill them.  Definitely adds something and might be worth freezing your butt off for.  :)  I might salt the water like do for pumpkin seeds, I don't know.



Sam I did salt the water I used a 2% brine an think I could use a bit more.I though about using the kettle with the vortex just to windy. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie
2% Brine
4 cups water 
20 Grams sea salt or kosher (1 an a quarter Tablespoons)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks good . Never had them myself , bet I would like them . Great job on the nuts and points for the suit .


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Never had them myself , bet I would like them . Great job on the nuts and points for the suit .



Rich Thanks they are good Thanks for the points in my dress suit LOL
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey Brother!!
Over in Ohio the Horse Chestnuts wear football uniforms & run around like College Kids!!

Yours look Great though. I haven't had any in years.

Bear


----------



## tardissmoker (Dec 18, 2018)

Sausage-chestnut turkey stuffing.

Score, boil, peel chestnuts, put to one side or vac pack. Cook bulk sausage until not pink. Drain fat. Cool. Add chectnuts. Fill cavity of turkey neck space too. Bake/smoke turkey to temp. 

Best stuffing ever slathered with gravy or better yet hunters sauce.


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Brother!!
> Over in Ohio the Horse Chestnuts wear football uniforms & run around like College Kids!!
> 
> Yours look Great though. I haven't had any in years.
> ...


Bear I have passed a few years because of price.This was a good find Thanks
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2018)

tardissmoker said:


> Sausage-chestnut turkey stuffing.
> 
> Score, boil, peel chestnuts, put to one side or vac pack. Cook bulk sausage until not pink. Drain fat. Cool. Add chectnuts. Fill cavity of turkey neck space too. Bake/smoke turkey to temp.
> 
> Best stuffing ever slathered with gravy or better yet hunters sauce.



Thanks sounds good I have my own go to sausage stuffing recipe
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Dec 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Brother!!
> Over in Ohio the Horse Chestnuts wear football uniforms & run around like College Kids!!



Yep.  Just a quick reminder that these/buckeyes are not edible unfortunately.


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Yep.  Just a quick reminder that these/buckeyes are not edible unfortunately.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 20, 2018)

I can see how that might be funny now but I was actually being serious that buckeyes are poisonous.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2018)

Richie, I’d like to give these a try, it’s been awhile since I’ve tried roasted chestnuts. I was a kid and didn’t like them...but taste changes over time.

Now, I love raw chestnuts. Slightly sweet and crunchy. I used to bite them in half and then check for worms...If it looked good I peeled the halves and ate them.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I can see how that might be funny now but I was actually being serious that buckeyes are poisonous.



Didn't know that don't know if I ever seen one either.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

xray said:


> Richie, I’d like to give these a try, it’s been awhile since I’ve tried roasted chestnuts. I was a kid and didn’t like them...but taste changes over time.
> 
> Now, I love raw chestnuts. Slightly sweet and crunchy. I used to bite them in half and then check for worms...If it looked good I peeled the halves and ate them.



They are good boiled then roasted.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> They are good boiled then roasted.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Richie, I also wanted to say seeing this post brought back some old memories.

I used to go picking chestnuts with my dad. I remember he would pick them and he would make me step on the spiny shell. I would step on the edges and pull them apart with my feet.

It’s funny how something so small can trigger a distant and forgotten memory. Thank you.

Also, I cant seem to recall seeing a chestnut tree lately.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I can see how that might be funny now but I was actually being serious that buckeyes are poisonous.




I never knew that either!!
I'll have to check for Buckeyes in my delivery.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

xray said:


> Richie, I also wanted to say seeing this post brought back some old memories.
> 
> I used to go picking chestnuts with my dad. I remember he would pick them and he would make me step on the spiny shell. I would step on the edges and pull them apart with my feet.
> 
> ...



Joe I heard years ago there was kind of fungus wiped out most in the USA
I use to see them on the street an sidewalk,can't remember last time.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I can see how that might be funny now but I was actually being serious that buckeyes are poisonous.


What happens if you eat a Buckeye?
*Eating Buckeye* Nuts. *Buckeye* nuts are actually mildly toxic in their uncooked state, but *you can eat* them after removing them from their shells and roasting them. In the past, Native Americans would roast, peel, and mash the *buckeye* nuts into a fairly nutritional paste that *they* would *eat*.
I googled it 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> Joe I heard years ago there was kind of fungus wiped out most in the USA
> I use to see them on the street an sidewalk,can't remember last time.
> Richie




Yup---Used to be Horse Chestnuts & Road Apples on the roads around here.
And it was good to know which was which.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Dec 20, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I never knew that either!!
> I'll have to check for Buckeyes in my delivery.
> 
> Bear



LOL!!!  

WOW.  Gonna dig a little and check into eating them.  I did see some conflicting info.  TONS of buckeyes here.  

WRT chestnut.  Locally, people COVET chestnut wood furniture.  It's a HUGE deal.  Something made of oak is $500 and same thing made of chestnut is like $2,500.  Wood is dark like walnut and grain like ash.  And speaking of ash, we lost a TON due to the emerald borer.  Totally changed our town.  My street used to be lined with them.  All replaced with maple.  I had the neighbors ash milled into boards.  Mine was totally rotted inside.  Kinda freak me out since it was HUGE.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 20, 2018)

This thread keeps Nat King Cole's, The Christmas Song stuck in my head.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> Joe I heard years ago there was kind of fungus wiped out most in the USA
> I use to see them on the street an sidewalk,can't remember last time.
> Richie



You are correct, the American Chestnut is functionally extinct due to a fungus. New shoots still come up but once they reach sapling stage the fungus gets them. Right up the street from where I live is an experimental agricultural farm run by the University of CT where they are trying to breed fungus resistant American Chestnut trees.

All the chestnuts being roasted today are sadly Japaneese chestnuts, not American. Nothing wrong with the Japaneese nuts, just wish the wonderfull American tree wan't gone  :(


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> You are correct, the American Chestnut is functionally extinct due to a fungus. New shoots still come up but once they reach sapling stage the fungus gets them. Right up the street from where I live is an experimental agricultural farm run by the University of CT where they are trying to breed fungus resistant American Chestnut trees.
> 
> All the chestnuts being roasted today are sadly Japaneese chestnuts, not American. Nothing wrong with the Japaneese nuts, just wish the wonderfull American tree wan't gone  :(



The store I get mine in says Portugal Chestnuts
Richie


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> The store I get mine in says Portugal Chestnuts
> Richie


OK, I learned something today ;) Guess they have their variety too.


----------

